# Another list post...what mountains/resorts have you skied/boarded EVER?



## gores95 (Apr 10, 2005)

I started another thread about what mountains skied THIS YEAR.  How about EVER?

Mine:

Mountain Creek, NJ
Camelback, PA
Shawnee, PA
Blue Knob, PA
Elk Mountain, PA ('05)
Butternut
Catamount
Hunter
Mt. Snow
Stratton
Killington
Pico
Sugarbush
Stowe ('05)
Jay Peak ('05)
Okemo ('05)
Alpine Valley, MI
Breckenridge ('91)
Keystone ('91)
Vail ('91)

20 mountains total.  I think that's about it.  In looking at this least I REALLY have to get out west again!!!!

Marc


----------



## awf170 (Apr 10, 2005)

west-
whistler
sunshine village
lake louise
snowbird
alta

east-
sugarbush
stowe
jay peak
burke
balsams
sunday river
sugarloaf
cannon
waterville
sunapee
wildcat
attitash
tremblant


----------



## tirolerpeter (Apr 10, 2005)

*Where skied ever?*

This is a repeat from November; so here is a copy of that posting:

First time: age 3 1/2 in the Tirol where I was born. The rest in no particular order. 
NY: Catamount, Cortina Valley (now closed) Hunter, Belleayre, Whiteface, Gore, Windham, Greek Peak 
NJ: Vernon Valley/Great Gore, also as Mountain Creek 
MA: Catamount, Butternut, Brodie, Jiminy 
VT: Haystack, Mt. Snow, Bromley, Stratton, (old) Magic, Stratton, Okemo, Pico, Stowe, Jay Peak (Been there twice, couldn't ski at all once due to wind, the second time they only had greens open so we bailed south to Killington!) 
PA: JackFrost-Big Boulder, Camelback, Shawnee, Tanglewood 
VA: Wintergreen 
NH: Loon 
ME: Sunday River 
CA/NV: Heavenly (Went to Reno after three days, got snowed in, couldn't reach Squaw Vally or Kirkwood...had to gamble for three days instead! 
CO: Vail, Copper Mountain, Arapaho Basin, Breckenridge 
UT: Alta, Snowbird, Solitude, Brighton, Park City, The Canyons, Deer Valley, Snowbasin (My favorite!) It's hard to stay away from SLC - I'm going out there on Dec 6th for my first west trip of the season. NOTE* Skied Alta, Snowbird, and Brighton during the Dec 04 trip. 
Canada: Tremblant, Owlshead, Mt. Sutton 
I have also visited but not skied (on summer trips) 
Brian Head UT, 
Purgatory CO (Now called Durango Mt. Resort because they were offending the Bible thumpers!), 
Taos NM, 
Summit at Snoqualmie WA, 
Jackson Hole, Grand Targhee WY, 
Sun Valley, Lookout Pass ID 
summary: 46 areas skied, an additional 8 visited for "scouting purposes." I may actually have missed some, but age does that to you! 
Yes, I have traveled to ALL 50 states (some many times) over the last 30 years. I am now retired, and plan to ski a hell of a lot more mountains that I haven't gotten the chance to ski in the near future. My fantasy is to take a road trip and do various "ski mountain loops" for a couple of weeks at a time.


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 10, 2005)

Sugarbush
Mad River
Stowe
Jay
Burke
Bolton
Killington
Stratton 
Okemo
Mt. Snow
Haystack
Loon
Waterville
Attitash
Sunday River
Yawgoo Valley (RI)
Wachusett
Squaw
Kirkwood
Sierra at Tahoe


----------



## GadgetRick (Apr 10, 2005)

*Mine*

Belleayre Mountain
Hunter Mountain
Windham (sp)
Sterling Forest
Plattekill
Jack Frost
Camelback
Killington
Mt. Snow
Sunday River
Loveland (CO)
Arapahoe Basin (CO)
Whistler-Blackcomb (BC)
Heavenly (going in a week and a half)


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 10, 2005)

I think this is a repeat from last fall, but what the hell - 

*ME -* 
Titcomb
Lost Valley
Black Mt.
Sugarloaf
Saddleback
Sunday River

*NH -* 
Loon
Waterville Valley
Cannon
Sunapee
Gunstock
Crotched

*VT -* 
Killington
Pico
Magic
Ascutney
Bolton Valley
Stowe
Stratton

*NY -* 
West Mt.
Gore
Whiteface
Adirondack Ski (closed)

*MA -* 
Wachusett
Catamount
Jiminy
Brodie (closed)
Berkshire East
Ski Ward
Nashoba Valley

*CO -* 
Copper
A-Basin
Breckenridge
Keystone

*UT -* 
Snowbird
Snow Basin
Alta
Park City

*Canada -* 
Mont Orford (QU)

*Switzerland -* 
Zermatt


----------



## Ig ODC (Apr 10, 2005)

Ski Roundtop
Ski Liberty
Elk
Jack Frost
Big Boulder
Denton Hill
Seven Springs
Whitetail
Montage
Shawnee
Camelback
Blue Marsh
Tussey Mtn.
Blue Mtn.
Bobcat
Hunter
Plattekill
Belleayre
Highmount
Windham
Stratton
Mt. Snow
Okemo
Mad River Glen
Jay
Stowe
Burke
Killington
Berkshire East
Pico
Alta
Snowbird
Canyons
Park City
Deer Valley
Snowbasin
Solitude
Kicking Horse
Whistler
Blackcomb
Taos
Vail
Steamboat
Mammoth
Zermatt
Verbier
Mt. Hood
Hintertux

48 in all.

Favorites:
Overall: Alta, by far!!!
Europe: Zermatt and Verbier are off the hook.
West: Alta, Kicking Horse
East: VT: MRG and Stowe
      PA: Roundtop
      NY: Bobcat
Least Favorites: Vail, Okemo, Mt. Snow, Stratton, Killington (the new Killington, the pre 1980's Killington was one of my faves).
Where I'd like to go: Magic, Alagna (Italy)


----------



## 57stevey (Apr 10, 2005)

Atlantic Forest (Amesbury)
Boston Hill (N. Andover)
Bradford
Bretton Woods
Cannon
Crotched (East & West)
Gunstock
Killington
Loon
McIntyre
Nashoba Valley
Ragged
Ski Santa Fe
Sunapee
Wachusett
Waterville Valley
Wildcat


----------



## Rushski (Apr 11, 2005)

Nashoba
Wachusett

Pat's Peak
Waterville
Sunapee
Loon
Attitash
Cannon
Ragged
Gunstock
Tuckerman's (non-area)

Okemo
Killington
Mt. Snow
Sugarbush
Stratton

Roundtop, PA

Mt. Rose, NV
Heavenly, NV/CA
Sugarbowl, CA

Hopefully will double thi list up in the next few years, as I am a born again skier!!!


----------



## MsMtSnow (Apr 11, 2005)

*Skiied*

Mt Snow
Stratton
Killington

Thredbo (Australia)


----------



## billski (Apr 11, 2005)

*46*

1976-2005 Areas I've Skied

1.	Bristol Mountain, NY
2.	Swain
3.	Holiday Valley
4.	Greek Peak
5.	Cockaigne
6.	Whiteface
7.	Kissing Bridge
8.	Peak n Peak
9.	Bradford, MA
10.	Ski Ward, 05
11.	Wachusett
12.	Nashoba
13.	Berkshire East, 05
14.	Bretton Woods, NH
15.	Loon
16.	Wildcat
17.	Attitash
18.	Cannon
19.	Crotched
20.	Gunstock
21.	Mt. Sunapee
22.	Pats Peak
23.	Ragged
24.	Tenney
25.	Waterville Valley
26.	Killington, VT
27.	Smugglers
28.	Stowe
29.	Sugarbush, 03
30.	Jay Peak
31.	Ascutney
32.	Bolton Valley, 05
33.	Burke, 05
34.	Mount Snow
35.	Okemo
36.	Pico
37.	Sugarloaf/USA, ME
38.	Sunday River
39.	Saddleback
40.	Loveland, CO
41.	Mt. Orford, Canada
42.	Kitzbuhel, Austria
43.	St. Anton, Austria
44.	St. Jakob, Austria
45.	St. Christoph, Austria
46.	Stuben, Austria

I don't count drive-bys, hikes or explorations.  I've got souvenier pins for most of them on a Tyrolean hat.  Someday I'll post a photo.

Next year, I hope to add Mad River, Butternut and Magic.  No money left for out west trips since I have to outfit the other 4 in my family and just blew the big wad on some Superspeeds.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2005)

Here is my reply from the thread from the fall with the new areas from this year added on in bold:

*VT*
Mad River Glen
Sugarbush
Okemo
Bromley
Killington
*Stowe
Snow
Magic*

*CT*
Ski Sundown
Mohawk
Southington
Powder Ridge

*MA*
Catamount
Mt. Tom (closed)
*Berkshire East*

*NH*
*Cannon
Loon*


----------



## pepperdawg (Apr 11, 2005)

Probably forget some, but here we go -


CO 

Eldora
Vail
Beaver Crk
Copper
WP/Mary Jane
Breckenridge
Keystone
Wolf Creek

UT

Park City
Canyons
Snowbird
Brighton

CA

Mt Rose
Alpine Meadows
Heavenly
Squallywood
Northstar
SugarBowl

Can.

Whistler/Blackcomb

WY

Jackson Hole
Show King

NH

Tucks  

CT

Sundown
Powder RIdge
Mt Southington

MA 

Jiminy

VT

Mt Snow
Haystack
Magic
Bromley
Okemo
Killington
S Bush
Stowe
Smuggs
Ascutney


----------



## pepperdawg (Apr 11, 2005)

yep forgot A - Basin....


100th post


----------



## Ig ODC (Apr 11, 2005)

I forgot a few on this list, so I must add:

Jackson Hole
Teton Pass (hike)
Big Mountain, MT
Cervina, Italy

So that makes it 52 in all.

Oh, and Jackson gets on my list of favorites in the West.



			
				Ig ODC said:
			
		

> Ski Roundtop
> Ski Liberty
> Elk
> Jack Frost
> ...


----------



## billski (Apr 11, 2005)

Ig ODC said:
			
		

> I forgot a few on this list, so I must add:
> 
> Jackson Hole
> Teton Pass (hike)
> ...


[/quote]

Congratulations! - You get the "Merry Wanderer" award!     I too, am a wanderer at heart - I get bored with the same-old same-old.

I'm planning on doing about 3 new ones per year, so it may be three years till I catch up with you, unless you've still got a to-do list!     What's on your to-do list?


----------



## Skimaine4ever (Apr 11, 2005)

I havent skied at alot of places but here goes...

Sunday River
Sugarloaf
Big Squaw
Saddleback
Hermon Mountain
Eaton Mountain
Camden Snowbowl


----------



## billski (Apr 11, 2005)

*OK*



			
				Skimaine4ever said:
			
		

> I havent skied at alot of places but here goes...
> 
> Sunday River
> Sugarloaf
> ...



That's OK, you've got an exclusive on some of these.  I'd be interested in hearing about
Hermon Mountain
Eaton Mountain
Camden Snowbowl
If you care to write a quick "trip report", I'm all ears.  Gives me more ideas for pins to collect   Doesn't matter to me how many years ago it was!


----------



## Ig ODC (Apr 11, 2005)

I forgot to add Haystack, raced there at the 1989 Eastern Junior Championships, so that is now 53 resorts.  

Billski, I hope you catch up to me, I'm looking to add every year, I was hoping to add Mt. Orford this year, but it didn't work out.  As for what I would like to add:

1. Saddleback
2. Sugarloaf
3. Orford
4. Squaw, Alpine, Kirkwood
5. Alagna
6. La Grave
7. Silverton, CO
8. Red Mtn.

That's a few.  I think I can get a couple of those next year if things work out, and the top of that list is Alagna, its sick, ridiculous sick.  About 7k vert. a couple of trams, one groomed run, all backcountry.


----------



## Terry (Apr 11, 2005)

Sugarloaf, Sunday River, Shawnee Peak, Saddleback,Attitash, Wildcat, Cannon, Black. Only been skiing for 6 years so I have a lot of places to go still. I sure had an awesome year though!!
 :lol:


----------



## awf170 (Apr 11, 2005)

Ig ODC said:
			
		

> I forgot to add Haystack, raced there at the 1989 Eastern Junior Championships, so that is now 53 resorts.
> 
> Billski, I hope you catch up to me, I'm looking to add every year, I was hoping to add Mt. Orford this year, but it didn't work out.  As for what I would like to add:
> 
> ...



that is a pretty awsome list, la grave looks so sick, i read some article about it last year.
For my list of what i want to try is
East- MRG, magic, le massif and thats about it
West- Silverton, red mtn., mammoth, kirkwood sqauw valley and kickin horse


----------



## Ig ODC (Apr 11, 2005)

Ugh, I keep forgetting some areas, so I need to add Mountain Creek and also Hidden Valley.  So that's now 54 places.  It could be 53 places if you don't want to count Teton Backcountry as a place, and I just realized I counted Whistler/Blackcomb as two, I really should only count it as one.  So for now, as far as I can remember, I am at 54 places in 31 years.


----------



## trackbiker (Apr 12, 2005)

PA
Spring Mt.
Bear Creek
Camelback
Big Boulder
Jack Frost
Elk Mt.
Blue Mt.
Blue Knob
NY
Greek Peak
Plattekill
VT
Smuggs
Killington
CO
Keystone
NC
Cataloochee
Beech
Wolf Laurel
Two new this year were Killington and Plattekill. Hope to add a few more next year now that my son is into skiing and we are back up NORTH!


----------



## billski (Apr 12, 2005)

Ig ODC said:
			
		

> Ugh, I keep forgetting some areas, so I need to add Mountain Creek and also Hidden Valley.  So that's now 54 places.  It could be 53 places if you don't want to count Teton Backcountry as a place, and I just realized I counted Whistler/Blackcomb as two, I really should only count it as one.  So for now, as far as I can remember, I am at 54 places in 31 years.



Impressive.  You should be a travel writer!  Over how many (productive) years was this accomplished?


----------



## Ig ODC (Apr 12, 2005)

I made most of the PA and VT trips between the ages of 8 and 18, I raced then, so I got to see and race at a lot of places.  The other areas are pretty much from age 16 on, and I'm 33 now so you do the math.  I like to check out one or two new places a year, I had plans to go to Orford and Sugarbush but it didn't work out.  I was thinking of doing Sugarloaf and Saddleback, but it was just too far.  It definitely is not a conscious thing to add to a "list" I've never even made such a list til now or even thought about it.  It is conscious though to try to ski as much as possible and go to new places.  I'll hopefully do Alagna next year and also a trip to BC to do some touring, I've never done it before, but I think it would be fun to skin up and ski down, earn your turns for a few days.  There are guide services/lodges out there that you can do that at.  Sure I could do heli or snowcat, but I just think this might be more of an experience.


----------



## Brettski (Apr 12, 2005)

35...still have to get to Mad River...36 if you count Whistler and Blackcomb as 2 separate resorts...I mean 2 mountains a mile each in vert....

EDIT: What an idiot...I forgot smuggs...And I'm gonna add Mt. Van Hovenburg...because thos black cross country trails ain't nothing to sniff at....so that's 38 and no new mountains

*NJ*
Vernon Valley/Mountain Creek
Hidden Valley

*PA*
Shawnee
Camelback
Blue
Elk
Montage
Jack Frost

*NY*
Belleayre
Hunta
Windham
Gore
Whiteface
Mt. Van Hovenberg
West
Holiday 
Villa Roma

*NH*
King Pine
Gunstock
Tenney
Ragged
Waterville
Loon
Cannon
Attitash

*VT*
Smugglers Notch
Stowe
Sugarbush
Jay
Ascutney
Kmart
Okemo
Mt. Snow
Stratton

*ME*
Sunday River

*BC*
Whistler Blackcomb


----------



## Greg (Apr 12, 2005)

Here's my updated list after this year. New visit for this season are in *green*. Other areas I revisited this season are in *blue*.

*CT:* Mohawk, Powder Ridge, Southington, *Sundown*
*ME:* *Sugarloaf*
*MA:* *Berkshire East*, Brodie, *Butternut*, *Catamount*, *Jiminy Peak*
*NH:* Bretton Woods, *Loon*, Waterville Valley
*NY:* (Catamount), *Hunter*
*VT:* Ascutney, Haystack, Killington, *Mad River Glen*, *Magic*, Mount Snow, Okemo, *Sugarbush*


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Here's my updated list after this year. New visit for this season are in *green*. Other areas I revisited this season are in *blue*.



Wow, we're really getting into the color coding around here!   First TB, now you!


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 12, 2005)

Camelback
Mountaincreek
Hunter
Windham
Gore
Whiteface
MountSnow
Stratton
Magic Mountain
Bromley
Okemo
Killington
Stowe
Sugarloaf
Jackson Hole
Park City MR
Deer Valley
Snowbird
Canyons
Whistler Blackcomb


----------



## Robbski (Apr 12, 2005)

NH
Bretton Woods
Waterville 
Loon
Ragged
Sunapee
Gunstock 

ME
Sunday River

MA
Wachusetts

VT
Mt. Snow

PQ
Tremblant

UT
Deer Valley
Snowbird

ID
Schwietzer
Silver Mtn

NV
Mt. Rose

CA 
North Star


----------



## daevious (Apr 12, 2005)

*You did say EVER, right?*

I've been working on this list since 1959. In no particular order:
Bousquet
Powder Hill
Catamount
Birch Hill
Mohawk
Vernon
Butternut
Brodie
Jiminy
Berkshire East
Okemo
Roundtop
Bromley
Stratton
Magic
Haystack
Hogback
Mt Snow
Ascutney
Killington
Madonna
Stowe
Sugarbush
Glen Ellen
Mad River Glen
Loon
Attitash
Sunapee
Cannon
Waterville
Wildcat
Black Mtn
Cranmore
Middlebury
Dartmouth
Sugarloaf
Saddleback
Sunday River
Lost Valley
Cortina
Hunter
Bellayre
Silvermine
Fahnstock
Windham
Whiteface
Sundown
Mt Tom
Blue Hill
Wachusett
Nashoba
Mt Orford
Jay
Mt Tremblant
Breckenridge
Vail
Copper
Arapahoe Basin
Keystone
Loveland
Steamboat
Telluride
Purgatory
Alta
Snowbird
Solitude
Taos
Whistler
Blackcomb
Sun Valley
Bogus Basin


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome, daevious.  That is quite the list! 

I hope we see more of you here in the forums.


----------



## Rushski (Apr 13, 2005)

Forgot the "Planet Maine":

Sugarloaf
Sunday River


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 13, 2005)

Areas skied since 1982:

N.J:

Vernon Valley - AKA Mountain Creek
Hidden Valley
Campgaw

N.Y:

Hunter
Windham
Mt Peter
Sterling Forest
Ski Plattekill
Bobcat
Whiteface
Gore
Holiday Mnt
Belleayre
Big Birch

P.A:

Blue Mtn
Cammelback
Alpine Mtn
Tanglewood
Montage
Jack Frost
Shawnee
Elk Mtn

C.T:

Mohawk
Woodbury
Sundown
Powder Ridge
Mnt Southington

R.I:

Yagoo Valley

M.A:

Jmminy Peak
Brodie
Mnt Tom
Bosquet
Butternut
Catamount
Wachusset
Ski Bradford
Nashoba Valley
Berkshire East
Otis Ridge

V.T:

Killington - October 1st to June 5th.
Okemo
Pico
Stratton
Mnt Snow
Bromley
Magic Mnt
Ascutney
Sugarbush
Stowe
Smugglers Notch
Jay
Burke
Queeche Lakes
Suicide Six
Middlebury Snowbowl
Mad River Glen

N.H:

Bretton Woods
Wildcat
Cranmore
Mount Washington Cog Railroad
Attitash/Bear Peak
Waterville Valley
Loon
Sunappe
Cannon
Gunstock

M.E:

Sugarloaf
Saddleback
Big Squaw
Black Mnt
Camden Snowbowl
Sunday River

O.R:

Mnt Batchelor
Timberline Lodge -May, July, August, September

U.T:

Snowbird
Alta
Brighton

C.O:

Breckenridge
Copper
Arapahoe Basin
Keystone
Loveland Basin
Vail
Beaver Creek
Ski Copper
Steamboat
Winter Park/Mary Jane
Aspen
Aspen Highlands
Buttermilk/Tiehack
Snowmass

Canada:

Owls Head
Sutton 
Mnt Orford
Whistler/Blackomb

Europe:

Tignes - July
Zermatt - July
Kaprun - July/August
Val Senales - July
Zugspitze
St Moritz
Kitzbuhel


----------



## Brettski (Apr 13, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Areas skied since 1982:
> 
> N.J:
> 
> ...



Cha Ching

That's a lot of cash....


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes, but also lots of      

Honestly for me, the love of snow comes first, the love of skiing comes second.


----------



## billski (Apr 13, 2005)

*Brett*

Loafer89:

You must be a Warren Miller protege' - sleeping in your car in the base lodge parking lot?


"...During the winter of 1946/47, Warren and his partner Ward Baker skied every resort in the west while living in a small trailer that was eight feet long by four feet wide. Warren paid his expenses by selling copies of the book and drew additional cartoons that he sold for one dollar each... "
http://www.warrenmiller.net/history.html

Now there's a thought.... :dunce:


----------



## severine (Apr 13, 2005)

Mine is a very short list since I only have one season under my belt...my new hobby was cut short this year by pregnancy.  

CT
Mohawk Mountain
Ski Sundown
Southington

MA
Catamount

VT
Mad River Glen
Sugarbush
Killington

I don't think that's too bad for only one season.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 13, 2005)

My son's name is Warren


----------



## Brettski (Apr 13, 2005)

severine said:
			
		

> Mine is a very short list since I only have one season under my belt...my new hobby was cut short this year by pregnancy.
> 
> CT
> Mohawk Mountain
> ...



Hey congrats..when's the date?

I've been to every daycare center in the Northeast I think...Sugarbush I think was the nicest...Killington has renovated since I was there last though....


----------



## billski (Apr 13, 2005)

*rate it!*



			
				Brettski said:
			
		

> severine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sense a new level of ski-resort review/rating systems coming on... Perfect off-season banter...


----------



## severine (Apr 13, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Hey congrats..when's the date?
> 
> I've been to every daycare center in the Northeast I think...Sugarbush I think was the nicest...Killington has renovated since I was there last though....



Thanks!   Due date is June 23rd, so I'll have plenty of time to get back into shape for skiing next winter.  Fortunately, my mother-in-law has offered to watch the little one so we can get out and ski next winter, but info on daycare at the further away destinations would actually be helpful!  Thanks!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2005)

ME:

Sunday River
Sugarloaf

MA:

Ward Hill
Wachusette
Nashoba

NH:

Cranmore
Wildcat
Loon
Cannon
Sunnapee
King Ridge
Waterville
Crotched
Ragged
Whaleback
Temple

VT:

Mt Snow
Maple Valley
Stratton
Bromley
Magic
Okemo
Killington
Pico
Sugarbush
Mad River
Stowe
Smuggs
Bolton
Jay Peak

South:

Snowshoe
Seven Springs

Colorado:

Snowmass
Aspen
Aspen Highlands
Buttermilk
Vail
Breckenridge
Keystone
A-Basin
Loveland

Europe:
I forget the names as I was real young, but three areas surrounding Interlaken, including the Schiltorn.


----------



## jct (Apr 13, 2005)

MA

Pine Ridge
Berkshire East
Mt Mohawk
Mt Wachusett

VT

Hogback
Haystack
Mt Snow
Okemo
Killington
Magic   

NH

Tuckerman's Ravine


----------



## DJAK (Apr 16, 2005)

UT
Snowbird
Alta
Brighton
Solitude

CO
Vail
BC
Cooper
Copper
Steamboat
Loveland
A Basin
Winter Park
Eldora
Breck
Keystone
Crested Butte
Vail Pass
Loveland Pass
Berthoud Pass

VT
Jay
Bolton
Cochrans (did anyone else have this one?)
Stowe
Sugarbush
MRG
Killington
Pico
Okemo
Magic
Mt Snow
Smuggs

MA
Jiminy

NH
Attitash
Bretton Woods
Tucks soon?

Maine
Sunday River


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2007)

*How many ski areas have you visited so far???*

How many different ski areas have you visited so far...Here is my short list..

PA:

Doe/Bear Creek
Blue
Montage/Sno
Big Boulder
Jack Frost
Camelback
Elk 
Tanglewood

NY:

Whiteface
Hunter
Windham
Belleayre
Rocking Horse Ranch(rope tow)

VT:

Jay Peak
Stowe
Smugglers Notch
Bolton Valley
Sugarbush
Mad River Glen
Killington
Okemo
Stratton

NH:

Loon

Maine:

Sugarloaf
Sunday River

Colorado:

Crested Butte

Wyoming:

Jackson Hole
Grand Targhee

Montana:

Big Sky 
Bridger Bowl
Red Lodge

So I'm at 31...it's going to be awhile till I hit 100...Will Xanadu count???


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 4, 2007)

Mass: (2)

Ward Hill
Wachusett

Maine: (3)

Sugarloaf
Sunday River
Shawnee Peak

New Hampshire: (13)

Attitash
Cannon
Waterville
Cranmore
Loon
Ragged
Whaleback
King Hill
Tenney 
Temple
Sunapee
Pat's
Crotched

Vermont: (14)

Mt Snow
Stratton
Magic
Okemo
Ascutney
Vermont Academy Ski Hill
Killington
Pico
Sugarbush
MRG
Stowe
Smuggs
Jay
Bolton

New York: (1)

West Mountain

Colorado: (10)

A-Basin
Loveland
Keystone
Copper
Breckenridge
Steamboat
Vail
Aspen
Aspen Highlands
Snowmass

Europe: (1) - 'kind of'   hard to define many areas in europe as they are all interconnected

Interlaken Resgion
http://www.alpineskimaps.com/swit/interlaken/winter.html

too bad I was 9 and not old enough to appreciate it like I could today


edited to add Mid Atlantic:  (3)

Snowshoe, West Virginia
Seven Springs, PA
Wisp, MD

47 Resorts over my 25 years of skiing


----------



## Rushski (Sep 4, 2007)

MA - 
Nashoba
Wachussett

ME -
Sunday River 
Sugarloaf

NH - 
Attitash
Bretton Woods
Cannon
Gunstock
Loon
Mount Sunapee
Pats Peak
Ragged 
Waterville

VT - 
Killington
MT Snow
Okemo
Stratton
Sugarbush

PA -
Roundtop

NV -
Mt. Rose

CA -
Heavenly
Sugarbowl
----------------
Total = 22

Hopefully will add a few this year...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 4, 2007)

ME: (2)
Sugarloaf
Sunday River
NH: (9)
Balsams
Brettonwoods
Attitash
Wildcat
Loon
Waterville Valley
Ragged
Gunstock
Abenaki
VT : OPEN(9)
Mount Snow
Stratton
Bromley
Magic
Okemo
Killington
Pico
Sugarbush
Stowe
VT: CLOSED(2)
Hogback
Haystack
MA: OPEN(3)
Bousquet
Jiminy
Wachusett
MA: CLOSED(3)
Brodie
Mt Tom
Klein Innsbruck
RI: (1)
Yawgoo Valley
CT: OPEN (3)
Mohawk
Mt Southington
Sundown
CT: UNKNOWN STATUS???? (1)
Powder Ridge
NY: OPEN (8 )
Toggenburg
Four Seasons
Gore
West Mtn
Willard Mtn
Royal Mtn
Hunter Mtn
Catamount
NY: CLOSED (1)
Hickory
NJ: (1)
Mountain Creek
PA: (4)
Shawnee
Camelback
Blue
Doe
CO: (3)
Snowmass
Buttermilk
Aspen Mtn
UT: (7)
Brighton
Alta
Snowbird
The Canyons
Deer Valley
Park City Mountain Resort
Snowbasin
OR: (1)
Timberline

58 total so far in almost 30 years of skiing.  More to come in the future years!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 4, 2007)

NY- 10
West Mountain
Whiteface
Gore
Whindam
Hunter
Platekill
Thunder Ridge
Bellayere
Highmount
Catamount

MA- 4
Jiminy
Butternut
Bousquet
Brodie

VT- 7
Mt. Snow
Haystack
Stratton
Okemo
Killington
Smuglers Notch
Bromley

Total- 21


----------



## Greg (Sep 4, 2007)

*Perennial thread? *

*CT:*
Sundown
Mohawk
Southington
Powder Ridge

*MA:*
Jiminy
Berkshire East
Butternut
Brodie
(Catamount)

*VT:*
Snow
Haystack
Magic
Ascutney
Okemo
Killington
Sugarbush
MRG

*NH:*
Waterville Vaellry
Loon
Bretton Woods
Sunapee

*ME:*
Sugarloaf/USA

*NY:*
Hunter
Gore
(Catamount)

*Total:* 24


----------



## shpride (Sep 4, 2007)

*Mass(8*
Mt. Tom	
Berkshire East	
Butternut
Blue Hills
Bousquet	
Jiminy Peak	
Noshoba
Wachusetts	
*Vermont (8* 
Mt. Snow	
Killington	
Okemo	
Stratton	
Maple Valley	
Stowe	
Smugglers Notch	
Jay Peak	
*New Hampshire (5)* 
Attitash	
Pats Peak	
Wildcat	
Gunstock	
Crotched Mountain	
*Rhode Island (1)*
Yawgoo Valley	
*Maine (1)*
Sunday River	

Total of 23


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 4, 2007)

This one is not that old:

I just copied my list since I haven't skied since the spring:

*ME*
Sugarloaf
Sunday River
Big Squaw
Saddleback
Eaton Mt
Colby Ski Hill (now on Nelsap)

*MA*
Wachusett
Nashoba

*NH*
Cannon
Waterville Valley
Loon
Wildcat

*VT*
Stow
MRG
Sugarbush
Killington
Smugs
Mt Snow
Stratton
Okemo

*CO*
Vail
Copper
Keystone
A-basin
Breckenridge
Telluride
Ski Cooper (Snowcat skiing)

*UT*
Alta
Snowbird
Brighton
Solitude
The Canyons
Park City

*CA*
Kirkwood
Sierra Summit
1 place owned by Mormons near Tahoe, I don't remember the name.

*Europe*
Garmisch/Zugsptize
Hintertux/Tuxertal
StubaiTal
Kitzbuhel
(a few other random Austrian areas)
St Moritz
Klosters/Davos

42+


----------



## dmc (Sep 4, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Will Xanadu count???



If you count Rocking Horse Ranch...  Why would you even ask that question...?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 4, 2007)

*New York*
Whiteface
Gore
West Mountain
Greek Peak
Mt. Whitney

*Vermont*
Stowe
Killington
Pico
Stratton
Magic
Bromley
Mt. Snow
Haystack

*New Hampshire*
Dartmouth Skiway

*Massachusetts*
Brodie

*Colorado*
Steamboat
Breckenridge
Copper
Keystone

*Wyoming*
Jackson Hole

*Idaho*
Sun Valley

*Montana*
Big Sky

*Canada*
Blackcomb
Whistler

*Europe*
Val d'Isere
Tignes
Chamonix
Zermatt

28 and counting....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2007)

Greg said:


> *CT:*
> Sundown
> Mohawk
> Southington
> ...



Greg you need to get yourself out west.


----------



## Kerovick (Sep 4, 2007)

OK, here's my patehtic list

MD
Wisp

PA
Ski Liberty
Ski Whitetail
Ski Rountop

NY
Whiteface

CO
Arapahoe Basin
Loveland
Eldora

That's all, I hope to be adding some more CO resorts this winter and maybe a trip to Gore.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 4, 2007)

dmc said:


> If you count Rocking Horse Ranch...  Why would you even ask that question...?



:lol:


----------



## MrMagic (Sep 4, 2007)

ct :
sundown 
woodbury
mount southington 
mohalk
powder ridge

MASS:

jim. peak 
mt tom
berk. east 
bousquet
butternut
wa wa

VT:
snow
magic
stratton
hay stack
living. memorial park
suicide 6
killington
smuggs
bromley 
okemo
pico
ascutney
stowe

NH
crotchet
loon
attaish
pats peak 

Me
saddleback 
sunday river

many more to come with any luck


----------



## shpride (Sep 4, 2007)

Kerovick said:


> OK, here's my patehtic list
> 
> MD
> Wisp
> ...



I would say that any list that includes Colorado ski resorts is not pathetic.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 4, 2007)

shpride said:


> I would say that any list that includes Colorado ski resorts is not pathetic.




That makes my list truly pathetic.  But last season was my first full season in 20 years, so I plan on improving the list.

NJ:

Hidden Valley
Campgaw
Mountain Creek - Vernon Valley/Great Gorge (both names)
Craigmeur (I think, I was very young though)

PA:

Camelback
Jack Frost
Shawnee

VT:

Bromley

NY:

Belleayre
Hunter
Mt. Peter


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 4, 2007)

VT:
Burke
Jay
Stowe
Smuggs
Bolton
Lyndon Outing Club
MRG
Sugarbush
Okemo

NH:
Loon
Cannon
Bretton Woods
Tenny

WV:
Snowshoe

CO:
Breckenridge
Keystone
A-Basin
Copper

WA:
Crystal

Currently sitting at *19* after 8 years on the slopes


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 4, 2007)

VT:
Burke
Jay
Stowe
Smuggs
Bolton
Lyndon Outing Club
MRG
Sugarbush
Okemo

NH:
Loon
Cannon
Bretton Woods
Tenny

WV:
Snowshoe

CO:
Breckenridge
Keystone
A-Basin
Copper

WA:
Crystal

Currently sitting at *19* after 8 years on the slopes


----------



## dmc (Sep 4, 2007)

NY:
Hunter,Bellayre,Windham,Plattekill

PA:
Camelback,BB,JackFrost,Montage,Elk,Blue,Shawnee

NJ:
VV/GG

VT:
Killington,Stowe,MtSnow,Pico,Sugarbush,MRG

NH:
Wildcat,Breton Woods,Cog Railway,Attitash

Ohio:
Boston Mills,Brandywine

CO:
Crested Butte,Aspen Highlands,Snowmass,Loveland,Copper,ABasin,Breck,Winter Park,Teluride,Keystone,Vail,Beaver Creek

UT:
Snowbird,Alta,Powder Mt, Solittude,Park city, Canyons

WY:
Jackson Hole,Snowking,Targhee

Montana:
BigSky,Bridger Bowl

Ca:
Squaw,Alpine Meadows,Sugarbowl,Heavenly,Northstar,Diamond Peak,MtRose,Kirkwood,Boreal,Homewood

BC:
Wistler/Blackcomb,Fernie,Panorama,Kicking Horse

Alberta:
Sunshine Village

Austria:
Stubaier Glacier,Axamer Lixom,Muttereralm,Seegrube,Patsherkofle,Kitzbul

Argentina:
Las Lenas


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 4, 2007)

Vermont (9):
Sugarbush
Mad River
Killington
Jay
Stowe
Magic
Stratton
Okemo
Bromley

New York (5):
Gore
Whiteface
Hunter
Belleayre
Sterling Forest

New Jersey (2):
Mountain Creek (Vernon Valley/Great Gorge)
Camp Gaw

NH / ME (0)

Colorado (4):
Aspen
Aspen Highlands
Snowmass
Steamboat

Wyoming (2):
Jackson Hole
Grand Tarhgee

Quebec (1):
Tremblant

British Columbia (1):
Whistler/Blackcomb

Chile (1):
Portillo

TOTAL: 25


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 4, 2007)

*Colorado:*
Aspen (many, many moons ago)

*New Mexico:*
Red River
Angel Fire
Eagle's Nest

*NH:*
Pat's Peak
Sunappee
Gunstock
Ragged
Loon
Cannon
Bretton Woods

*VT:*
Snow
Killington

*China:*
Qai Bo Beijing

*Italy:*
Madonna di Campiglia
Paganella
Andalo
Folgaria


So, 18, I guess.


----------



## pepperdawg (Sep 4, 2007)

We've done this before...total is 39 - although I'm sure I'm forgetting someone....


CA (5)

Heavenly
Alpine Meadows
Squaw
Northstar
Sugar Bowl

NV(1)
Mt Rose

CO 8

Vail
Beaver Creek
Copper
Wolf Creek
Keystone
Breck
Eldora
A-Basin

WY (1)
Jackson Hole

UT(4)
Park City
Canyons
Snowbird
Brighton

Canadia (1)
Whistler/Blackcomb

VT(15)
Stowe
Smuggs
Bolton
Sugarbush
Snow
Killlington
Ascutney
Bromley
Magic
Stratton
Burke
Okemo
Pico
Haystack
Maple Valley - now defunct

MA(1)
Jiminy

CT(3)
Powder Ridge 
Sundown
Southington


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2007)

I skied Whistler like 8 years ago..so that too


----------



## kingslug (Sep 4, 2007)

NY:
Hunter, Belleayre, Plattekill, Windham

NJ:
Mountain Creek, Big Vanilla, Holiday

VT:
Killington, Stowe, Smuggs, Jay, Pico, Magic, Bromley, Stratton, Mt.Snow

PA:
Camelback

UT:
Alta, Snowbird, The Canyons, Solitude, Powder, Snowbasin

CO:
Vail, Winter Park, Beaver Creek

WY:
Jackson, Targhee

CA:
Squaw

Canada:
Temblant, Sunshine, Lake Louise

Austria:
Kitchsteinhorn, Kaprun

France:
Chaminox


----------



## Geoff (Sep 4, 2007)

*Maine*
Sugarloaf
Sunday River
Pleasant Mountain (now called Shawnee Peak)

*New Hampshire*
Loon
Waterville
Cannon
Gunstock
King Ridge
Crotched
Cranmore
Wildcat
Attitash

*Vermont*
Mt Snow
Stratton
Okemo
Killington/Pico
Sugarbush/North
Mad River
Stowe
Smuggs
Jay Peak

*Massachusetts*
Wawachusett
Nashoba Valley
Blue Hills

*Rhode Island*
Pine Top
Yawgoo Valley

*Colorado*
Aspen (Snowmass, Highlands, Ajax, not Buttermilk/Tiehack)
Vail
Copper
Breckenridge
Loveland
Steamboat
Crested Butte
Wolf Creek
Monarch
Eldora (first visit in 2008)

*New Mexico*
Ski Santa Fe
Taos

*Utah*
Alta
Snowbird
Brighton
Solitude
Deer Valley
Park City Mountain Resort
The Canyons

*California*
Squaw Valley
Sugar Bowl
Heavenly Valley

*Washington*
Mt Baker

*British Columbia*
Whistler/Blackcomb
Big White
Monashee Powder Adventures (snowcat skiing)

*Chile*
Valle Nevado/La Parva/el Colorado
Termas de Chillan

*New Zealand*
Mt Hutt
Ohau Ski Field
Treble Cone
Coronet Peak
The Remarkables
Harris Mountain Heli-Ski

*Europe*
Kitzbuhel
Innsbruck
St Moritz
Cortina
Val d'Isere/Tignes
Chamonix


----------



## pepperdawg (Sep 4, 2007)

Forgot Winter Park/MJ


----------



## ccskier (Sep 4, 2007)

NH:
Loon
Waterville
Teney
Bretton Woods
King Ridge
Sunapee
Black
Attitash
Wildcat
Ragged
Gunstock
Cranmore

VT:
Jay
Stowe
Smuggs
Okemo
Burke
Bolton

CO:
Beaver Creek
Vail
Steamboat
Breckenridge
A-Basin
Copper
Keystone

Probably more, can't remember.  I have been a seasons pass holder for about 10 years so you don't venture to far from home turf.  Had passes at Jay, Stowe and Smuggs.


----------



## big_vert (Sep 4, 2007)

CO:
Arapahoe
Vail
Keystone
Steamboat
Beaver Creek
Copper
Breckenridge
Aspen - 3 ft dump - the meaning of Epic.
Aspen Highlands
Snowmass

UT:
Park City
The Canyons
Deer Valley
Alta
Snowbird - it always snows when I go.
Solitude
Brighton
Snowbasin - best 06-07 find.

CA:
Heavenly
Squaw

BC:
Whistler - home away from home.

AB
Sunshine
Banff

WY:
Jackson

France:
Chamonix

Austria:
St Anton
Lech
Hintertux

NH: (MANY moons ago)
Loon
Cannon
Waterville

VT:
Mt. Snow
Killington
Pico
MRG
Sugarbush
Ascutney:sad:
Okemo:sad: :sad:
Stratton:sad: :sad: :sad:

MA:
Jiminy Peak
Berkshire East
Butternut (the only thing flatter than Stratton)

CT (MANY MANY moons ago)
Southington
Powder Bump
Mohawk (chaperone on kids trip)


----------



## darent (Sep 4, 2007)

NH-9
kingpine,cranmore,wildcat,loon,sunapee,brettonwoods,waterville,cannon,attitash
ME-2
sunday river,sugarloaf
VT-10
mt snow.sratton,okemo.killington,pico,stowe,sugarbush,jay,haystack,burke
WY-2
jackson hole,targhee
UT-6
alta,snowbird,solitude,parkcity,canyons,deer valley
CO-7
steamboat,winterpark/mj,keystone,copper,A-basin,eldora,pugatory
CA-1
kirkwood
Europe-2
cortina,lienz


----------



## askstowell (Sep 4, 2007)

Only my third year skiing last year and 10 year old daughter's 4th so not as many as the veteran skiers on here...

MA - Nashoba, Wachusett (add Ward and Bradford for my daughter)

ME - Sunday River

NH - Bretton Woods, Cranmore, Gunstock, Loon, Mt. Sunapee, Pats Peak, Waterville Valley

VT - Sugarbush

Don't know what the "new" area will be this season but daughter has been wanting to try Okemo.


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 4, 2007)

*New Hampshire*
Cannon
Sunapee
Wildcat
Attitash
Loon
Waterville Valley
Pats Peak
Gunstock
McIntyre

*Vermont*
Burke
Jay Peak
Okemo

*Maine*
Sugarloaf
Sunday RIver

*Colorado*
Steamboat

*Washington*
White Pass

Total - 16


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 4, 2007)

MA:

Berkshire East
Jiminy Peak
Catamount


NH:

Cranmore
Thunder ridge

VT:

Stratton
Killington
Sugarbush
Mount Snow
Pico
MRG
Okemo
Magic

Maine:
Sugarloaf

Michigan:
Boyne Mt

Minnesota:
Buck Hill

NY:
Hunter
Windham
Big Vanilla

CT:
Ski Sundown

I might have missed some.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 4, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> Kissing Bridge



I had to drive to this area to pick up my lab last april. We passed Kissing Bridge and stopped to take a look. Nice but small.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 4, 2007)

*ME*
Sunday River

*NJ*
Mountain Creek 
Hidden Valley

*NY*
Belleayre
Hunter
Plattekill
Windham
Mt. Peter

*UT*
Alta
Brighton
Powder Mountain
Snowbasin
Snowbird
Solitude

*PA
*Blue Mt
Shawnee

*NH
*Cannon
Wildcat

*VT*
Burke
Jay Peak
Killington
Mad River Glen
Mount Snow
Okemo
Stowe
Sugarbush


----------



## prisnah (Sep 5, 2007)

Not nearly enough.

New England:

Sunday River
Stowe
Jay Peak
Loon
Sugarbush
MRG
Sugarloaf
Pico
Bradford 
(Even after editing twice, I still feel like I'm missing at least one)

Colorado:

Winter Park/MJ
Eldora

Ski bumming it up this winter however, so I'll definitely hit the rest of the New England resorts. And I'm hoping to hit JH, Whistler, Alta, A-Basin and Big Sky this year.


----------



## derek (Sep 5, 2007)

ME - Sunday River
NH - Loon, Ragged, Sunapee, Wildcat, Black Mtn., Waterville 
VT - Stowe, Okemo, Mt. Snow
NY - Windham
PA- Blue Knob, Seven Springs, Hidden Valley
NM - Santa Fe Ski Area (forget the name)
MA - Bradford


----------



## nycskier (Sep 6, 2007)

NY:
Hunter
Bellayre
Windham
Plattekill
Highmount

NJ:
Mountain Creek

MD:
Wisp

MA:
Jiminie Peak
Wachusett

VT:
Killington
Pico
Okemo
Queechie Lakes
Stowe
Snugglers Notch

NH:
Attitash
Cranmore
Bretton Woods

ME:
Sunday River

WY:
Jackson Hole

CO:
Vail
Breckenridge
A-Basin

WA:
Crystal Mountain

Canada:
Whistler

Argentina:
Catherdral
Chapelco
Las Lenas
Cerro Castor

Europe:
Verbier
Formigal

Without my Killington pass I fully intend to add to that list this Winter!


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 6, 2007)

Just Busta Move...


----------



## jimskime (Sep 6, 2007)

*MA*
Wachusett
Watatic
Hospital Hill
Nashoba
one other I can't remember
Jiminy
*VT*
Ascutney
Snow
Pico
Killington
Stowe
Smuggs
Jay
Sugarbush
MRG
Okemo
*NH*
Sunapee
Cannon
Loon
Waterville Valley
Wildcat
Cranmore
Temple
another old southern one
*ME*
Sugarloaf
Sunday River
Shawnee
Squaw
Saddleback
Camden Snow Bowl
*PA*
Camelback
Buck Hill Falls
*NM*
Santa Fe
Taos Ski Valley
*CO*
Aspen
Highlands
Vail
*UT*
Alta
Snowbird
Solitude
Brighton
Park City
Deer Valley
Canyons
Sundance
Powder
Snowbasin
*OR*
Mt Bachelor
Timberline
*WA*
Crystal
*BC*
Whistler/Blackcomb
Cypress
*Alberta*
Lake Louise
Sunshine Village
*Quebec*
Mt St Ann
Tremblant
Le Massif
*Norway*
Solheisen
Hemsedal


Well, that's 59 but I may have missed a few.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Sep 6, 2007)

*NY:*
Hunter
Wyndham
Belleayre
Deer Run (circa 1987)-Does it still exist?
Gore

*MA:*
Jiminy Peak
Brodie

*PA*
Elk
Camelback
Shawnee

*VT*
Snow
Haystack
Stratton
Okemo
Ascutney
K
Pico
Sugar
Jay

*Quebec*
Re alis' (it was something French and nearly ten years ago and a small hill really)

*CO*
Copper
Keystone
Vail
Breck

*BC*
Whistler/Blackcomb

25.not bad I guess for 20 years on the slopes.
I would like to get out to Tahoe and Jackson Hole, or perhaps Kicking Horse 
(I hear its a little different than rocking horse)


----------



## Treeskier (Sep 6, 2007)

*70+ areas*

A bit of history, Before my wife and I settle in Sugarbush we day tripped all over New England using the coupon deals of the time to test all the areas. We even did a Saturday at Waterville. Then drove back to MA only to hear on the Radio that Jay got a dump and then went right to bed to turn around and day trip Jay for Sunday. 

       Anyways I think I am at 70+ resorts. Not including my first and a couple I have photographed at in the boonies but can not remember there names. 


Mass
	My Side Yard age 6 ( Christmas w/ the red plastic skies)
	Butternut
	Wachuseete
	Boston Hill  (First lift access skiing)
	Jaraco Hill
	Nashoba
		Not a ski hill but left tracks Bose MT)
	Butternut

NH	Gunstock
	King Ridge
	Sunappee
	Loon
	Attaitash
	Wild Cat
	Cannon
	Gunstock
	Cranmor	
	Waterville


Maine
	Sugarloaf
	Saddleback
	Sunday River
	Black

Vermont	
	Sugarbush
	Mad River
	Jay Peak
	Smugglers 
	Stowe
	Okemo
	Kmart
	Pico
	Bromley
	Majic
	Bolton
	Stratton
	Mt. Snow
	Berke Mt


New York 
	Gore
	White Face
	A little hill the  Adirondacks that I do not remember.Near Tuppper Lake


Canida
	Ferney
	Whistler
	Black Home

Utah	
	Alta
	Snowbird
	Sollitude
	Brighton
	Park City
	Wolf Mt
	Canyons

Wyoming
	Jackson Hole
	Grand Targee

Colorado
	Mary Jane
	A Basin
	Copper
	Vale
	Steamboat
	Breckenridge
	Keystone

California
	Alpine Meadows
	Mt Rose
	Kirkwood
	Squaw
	Heavenly
	Sierra at Tahoe

PA	
	Elk

Europe
	Verbier
	Chaminox
	La Plan
	St. Antone
	Lect

Heli skiing
	Utah
	Whistler

Chile	La Parva
	Valle Navados


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 6, 2007)

MA - 
Blue Hills
Nashoba

ME -
Mt. Abrams
Sunday River 
Sugarloaf


NH - 
Attitash
King Pine
Loon
Pats Peak
Ragged 
Tenney
Waterville
Wildcat

VT - 
Ascutney
Killington
Jay Peak
MT Snow
Okemo
Stowe
Sugarbush

CA -
Big Bear
Mammoth
----------------
Total = 22


----------



## ski63 (Sep 7, 2007)

Total: 32 including, 7 now closed

New York:

Royal
Whiteface
Gore
Bristol
Ski Valley-closed
Song
Toggenburg
Intermont-closed
Holiday Valley
Swain
Oak Mountain-closed
Silver Bells-closed
Snow Ridge
Scotch Valley-closed

Colorado:
A-basin
Breckenridge
Copper
Keystone

California:
Heavenly

Nevada:
Diamond Peak

Mass:
Jiminy Peak

Vermont:
Stratton

Ohio:
Mad River Mountain
Snow Trails
Clear Fork-closed but up for sale
Spicy Run-closed

Germany:
Garmish/Zugspitz
Someplace near Berchtesgarden...can't remember the name from 30 years ago

....edit...
I forgot a few.....

Penn:
Seven Springs
Hidden Valley
Blue Knob

Utah:
Brian Head


----------



## Kerovick (Sep 7, 2007)

Treeskier, I beleive the resort in Tupper Lake was called Big Tupper.  They are trying to reopen it (I have familly in Tupper)


----------



## Puck it (Sep 7, 2007)

New York

Big Tupper
Dry Hill
Seven Springs
Snow Ridge
Kissing Bridge
Holiday Valley
Song Mountain
Whiteface 
Gore
Windham
Titus

Mass.

Wachussetts
Nashoba Valley
Bradford

NH

Sunapee
Waterville Valley
Gunstock
Ragged Mtn.
Loon
Cannon
Attitash
Wildcat

VT

Killington
Jay
Stowe
Sugarbush
Smugglers Notch
MRV

Canada

Edelwiess
Camp Fortune
Vorlage
Mont Ste. Marie
Tremblant
Mont St. Anne
Le Massif

Wyoming
Jackson Hole

CA

Sugar Bowl
Squaw Valley
Kirkwood
Alpine Meadows

Utah

Alta 
Snowbird

Colo

A-Basin


----------



## jimskime (Sep 9, 2007)

HEY! Wait a second. My wife says that this thread says "visited" not skied. Should I update my list to note all the ski areas I've visited in the off-season to check them out?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2007)

:-?





jimskime said:


> HEY! Wait a second. My wife says that this thread says "visited" not skied. Should I update my list to note all the ski areas I've visited in the off-season to check them out?



No..it doesn't count if you were at the ski area when there was no snow.  I've been to Steamboat in the summertime but that's not on my list because I never skied there..


----------



## Nor'easter (Sep 9, 2007)

NY:

Northampton Park  (C'mon, I was a kid!)
Bristol Mountain
Holiday Valley
Gore Mountain
Whiteface Mountain - the first place I ever REALLY skiied (see Northampton Park, above)

VT:

Mt. Snow
Okemo
Killington


I wish I could list more but, the 2007-2008 season will be my FOURTH year of skiing, so I feel like I'm doing alright.


----------



## Nor'easter (Sep 9, 2007)

I almost forgot, I've also skiied Swain in New York.


----------



## Briskies (Sep 9, 2007)

Maine: (6)
Sugarloaf
Sunday River
Shanwnee Peak
Mt. Abram 
Saddleback
Lost Valley

NH: (1)
Attitash

Vermont: (8)
Stowe
Sugarbush
Jay
MRG
Stratton
Mount Snow
Bolton
Killington

Colorado: (3)
A-basin
Breck 
Copper

Utah: (2)
Snowbird
Brighton

Wyoming: (1)
Jackson Hole

California: (2)
Squaw
Hevenly

Nevada: (1)
Crystal Mountain

Quebec: (2)
Mount St Anne
Tremblant

New Zealand: (4)
Treble Cone
Cadrona
Cornett Peak
The Remarkables

Total 30


----------



## jimskime (Sep 9, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> :-?
> 
> No..it doesn't count if you were at the ski area when there was no snow.  I've been to Steamboat in the summertime but that's not on my list because I never skied there..



Okay, thought I'd give you a grammar check.:lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 29, 2008)

Bump..

New ski areas hit this season include..

Snow King Wyoming and Mount Snow Vermont so I'm at 34..including Whistler/Blackcomb which wasn't included in my origional list but I visited in 1999


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 29, 2008)

I could have sworn I posted on this a long time ago, but I don't see it....

NJ

Vernon Valley/Great Gorge/Mountain Creek
Hidden Valley
Craigmeur
Camp Arrowhead

MA

Brodie
Jiminey Peak
Butternut Basin

NY

Hunter
Belleayre
Windham
Catamount
Gore
Whiteface
Greek Peak

PA

Shawnee
Montage
Big Boulder

VT

Mt Snow
Stratton
Killington
Pico
Okemo
Stowe
Mad River Glen
Sugarbush


CO

Steamboat
Vail
Breckenridge
Copper
Loveland

ID

Sun Valley

MT

Big Sky

UT

Canyons
Deer Valley
Park City
Alta
Brighton


----------



## 2knees (Apr 29, 2008)

I know i've done this before but what the heck.

CT 
Sundown
Mohawk
Powder Ridge
Southington

Mass
Butternut
Mt. Tom (closed)
Brodie (closed)
Berkshire East (1st time this year)

NH
Waterville Valley
Loon

Vermont
Haystack (closed)
Mt Snow
Stratton
Magic
Bromley
Timberside (closed)
Okemo
Killington
Sugarbush
Stowe
Pico

New York
Hunter

Pa
Ski Roundtop
Camelback

California
Heavenly Valley
Kirkwood

26.


----------



## playoutside (Apr 29, 2008)

NJ (3)
Craigmeur, Hidden Valley, Mountain Creek

NY (2)
Belleayre, Mt Peter

PA (1)
Shawnee

VT (13)
Ascutney, Bromley, Burke, Haystack, Killington, Middlebury, Mt Snow, Okemo, Pico, Stowe, Stratton, Sugarbush, Suicide 6

MA (1)
Wachusett

NH (10)
Attitash, Black, Cannon, Cranmore, Crotched, Gunstock, Loon, Ragged, Sunapee, Waterville

ME (5)
Mt Abram, Saddleback, Shawnee, Sugarloaf, Sunday River

CA (5)
Alpine Meadow, Donner Ski Ranch, Northstar, Squaw, Sugarbowl

CO (6)
Breckenridge, Copper, Keystone, Steamboat, Vail, WinterPark/MJ

UT (3)
Alta, Canyons, Snowbird

NV (1)
Heavenly

Austria (3)
Kitzsteinhorn, Kaprun, St Anton

Canada (1)
Mt Trembant

France (3)
Morzine, Avoriaz, Les Gets


I think that's 57.  Will try to add 3 more next season.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 29, 2008)

playoutside said:


> NJ (3)
> Craigmeur, Hidden Valley, Mountain Creek
> 
> NY (2)
> ...



wow steezy..playoutside..you need to post more..I post more in 2 days than you post in a year..


----------



## hardline (Apr 29, 2008)

NJ:

Hidden Valley
Campgaw
Mountain Creek - Vernon Valley/Great Gorge 
Craigmeur 

PA:

Camelback
Jack Frost
Shawnee

VT:
Straton
Bromley
Mount Snow
Killington
Okemo
Sugarbush
Stowe
Jay
bolten

NY:

Belleayre
Hunter
Windam
Mt. Peter
Gore
Whiteface

NH:
Mount Washington

CO:
Breck
Aspen
Purgtory
Abasin

UT:
Bird
Powder
Snowbasin

CA:
Wistler/Blackcomb

Chile:
Valley Navado = 3
Potillo

Argentina:
Las Lenas

there are probally a bunch that i did when i was a ski wee but i don't remember anything before 10 or so. i just remebmber it was always white where ever we went.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 29, 2008)

In six seasons I've hit 26 resorts and tux:

Alta
Belleayre
Blue Mt
Brighton
Burke
Cannon
Hidden Valley
Hunter
Jay Peak
Killington
Mad River Glen
Mount Snow
Mountain Creek
Mt. Peter
Okemo
Plattekill
Powder Mountain
Shawnee
Snowbasin
Snowbird
Solitude
Stowe
Sugarbush
Sunday River
Wildcat
Windham


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Editing my post from last season to add Plattekill.

Vermont (9):
Sugarbush
Mad River
Killington
Jay
Stowe
Magic
Stratton
Okemo
Bromley

New York (6):
Gore
Whiteface
Hunter
Belleayre
Sterling Forest
 Plattekill

New Jersey (2):
Mountain Creek (Vernon Valley/Great Gorge)
Camp Gaw

NH / ME (0)

Colorado (4):
Aspen
Aspen Highlands
Snowmass
Steamboat

Wyoming (2):
Jackson Hole
Grand Tarhgee

Quebec (1):
Tremblant

British Columbia (1):
Whistler/Blackcomb

Chile (1):
Portillo

TOTAL: 26


----------



## mondeo (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, it took 5 pages, but it seems as if there was finally a Holiday Valley explosion. My list

NY:
Holiday Valley
Ski Tamarack - (bought out by Buffalo Ski Club)
Buffalo Ski Club
Holimont
Kissing Bridge

VT:
Mount Snow
Killington
Stowe
Smuggs

Que:
Tremblant

CT:
Sundown

Need to start expanding that list next year...


----------



## Flan (Apr 29, 2008)

Hmmm...let's jog the memory cell (singular)...

CT
 Powder Ridge
 Ski Sundown
 Mowhawk
 Woodbury
 Southington

MA
 Brodie (RIP)
 Butternut
 Berkshire East

VT
 Mt. Snow 
 Haystack (RIP...kind of)
 Stratton
 Okemo
 Killington
 MRG
 Sugarbush
 Stowe
 Jay
 Bromley
 Magic
 Pico
 Cochran
 Smuggs
 Timberside (RIP) 
 Ascutney
 Burke

NH
 Waterville
 Cannon
 Wildcat

ME
 Sunday River

NY
 Windham

PA
 Jack Frost

WV
 Bryce

UT
 Park City
 Deer Valley
 Alta
 Snowbasin
 Canyons

37 and counting!!


----------



## Vince (Apr 29, 2008)

NH

Bretton Woods
Cannon
Wildcat
Black
Attitash
Cranmore
Waterville
Ragged
Gunstock
Sunapee
Tenney
Loon
Temple (closed)
Pats Peak

VT

Jay
Burke
Stowe
Smuggs
Bolton Valley
Sugarbush
Mad River
Killington
Pico
Okemo
Ascutney
Magic
Bromley
Stratton
Mt Snow
Haystack (closed)

ME

Sugarloaf
Sunday River
Mt Abram
Shawnee Peak

MA

Wachusett
Nashoba
Jiminey
Brodie (closed)
Bosquett
Berkshire East
Butternut
Catamount

RI

Yawgoo

Quebec

Mt Sutton
Owls Head
Mt Orford

NY

Whiteface
Gore
Hickory (closed)
West
Willard
Hunter


Co

A Basin
Loveland
Winter Park
Keystone
Breck
Copper
Vail
Beaver Creek
Steamboat
Aspen Highlands

Utah

Park City
Alta
Brighton
Solitude
Deer Valley
The Canyons

Thats 68.............Been a long time since I thought about Hickory Hill.


----------



## frozencorn (Apr 30, 2008)

*MA*
Berkshire East
Mt. Tom

*NH*
Cannon
Attitash
Black
Wildcat
Cranmore
Waterville Valley
King Pine

*Maine*
Sugarloaf
Sunday River

*VT*
Stowe
Jay
Sugarbush
Stratton
Magic
Killington
Bolton
Okemo

*Colorado*
Vail
Beaver
Breck
Copper
Winter Park

*CA*
Heavenly
Kirkwood

*Quebec*
Mt. Orford


----------



## WJenness (Apr 30, 2008)

*My very short list*

Just completed my 1st full season (started skiing in March of '07):

MA
Wachusett

NH
Loon
Crotched

ME
Sunday River

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 30, 2008)

Updated 4/30/08

Mass: (2)

Ward Hill
Wachusett

Maine: (5)

Mt. Abram
Saddleback
Sugarloaf
Sunday River
Shawnee Peak

New Hampshire: (15)

Attitash
Black Mountain
Cannon
Waterville
Cranmore
Loon
Ragged
Whaleback
King Hill
Tenney 
Temple
Sunapee
Pat's
Crotched
Wildcat

Vermont: (14)

Mt Snow
Stratton
Magic
Okemo
Ascutney
Vermont Academy Ski Hill
Killington
Pico
Sugarbush
MRG
Stowe
Smuggs
Jay
Bolton

New York: (1)

West Mountain

Colorado: (10)

A-Basin
Loveland
Keystone
Copper
Breckenridge
Steamboat
Vail
Aspen
Aspen Highlands
Snowmass

Europe: (1) - 'kind of'   hard to define many areas in europe as they are all interconnected

Interlaken Resgion
http://www.alpineskimaps.com/swit/interlaken/winter.html

too bad I was 9 and not old enough to appreciate it like I could today


edited to add Mid Atlantic:  (3)

Snowshoe, West Virginia
Seven Springs, PA
Wisp, MD

51 Resorts over my 25 years of skiing


----------



## Greg (Apr 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> *CT:*
> Sundown
> Mohawk
> Southington
> ...



No change. I was planning to tick off Whiteface this season, but it fell through on me the last minute. Next year.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 30, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> NJ:
> 
> Hidden Valley
> Campgaw
> ...



For 2007/2008 I can add:

Mt. Snow
Blue Mountain


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 30, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> For 2007/2008 I can add:
> 
> Mt. Snow
> Blue Mountain



Hell yeah...Blue mountain the true mountain...how did you like Blue?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 30, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *New York*
> Whiteface
> Gore
> West Mountain
> ...



For 07/08, add to *Europe*
Meribel
Courchevel

30 and counting....


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hell yeah...Blue mountain the true mountain...how did you like Blue?



It was the best experience I've had in the Poconos, I plan on going there a bunch of times next season.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 30, 2008)

This year added Heavenly CA., Sugarbush, Panorama and Kicking Horse BC, and thats about it.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 30, 2008)

Six or seven.


----------



## polski (Apr 30, 2008)

Now that I count them up I get 33. This counts old Crotched (East) separately from the current Crotched (West), and it includes a local long-NELSAPped hill where I earned turns one day this year. Also I count as two separate areas my day at Les Grandes Montets at Chamonix and my ride the next day on the nearby Aiguille du Midi. Reflecting on the latter prompted me to dig up and scan in the best photo extant of me on skis:






After skiing the snow bridges spanning the crevasses of the Glacier du Geant, 4/23/1984


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 30, 2008)

PA - Blue/Little Gap, Camelback, Jack Frost, Big Boulder, Roundtop, Liberty, Elk, Shawnee, Bear Creek = 9
NJ - Pine Hill (NELSAP), Vernon Valley/Great Gorge = 2
NY - Greek Peak, Hunter, Windham, Bellayre, Plattekill, Whiteface, Gore = 7
VT - Stowe, Sugarbush, Killington, Stratton, Okemo, Mt Snow, Bromley, Magic = 8
NH - Mt Washington/Tux = 1
CO - Steamboat=1
UT- Deer Valley, Park City = 2
EU - Kaprun = 1
= 31


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh no, not this thread again.

CT:

Woodbury
Mohawk
Powder Ridge
Ski sundown
Mount Southington

NY:

Mount Peter
Sterling Forest
Big Birch
Holiday Mountain
Belleayre
Hunter
Windam
Bobcat
Plattekill
Gore
Whiteface
Catamount

NJ

Vernon Valley/Mountain Creek
Hidden Valley
Campgaw

PA

Shawnee
Alpine Mountain
Camelback
Tanglewood
Blue mountain
Ski Montage
Jack Frost
Elk Mountain

RI

Yagoo Valley

MA

Mount Tom
Ski Bradford
Ski Blandford
Nashoba Valley
Otis Ridge
Wachusett
Brodie
Bosquet
Jiminy Peak
Berkshire East
Butternut

VT

Mount Snow/Haystack
Stratton
Magic Mountain
Bromley
Ascutney
Okemo
Killington - October 1st - June 5th
Pico
Suicide Six
Quechee Lakes
Sugarbush
Middlebury Snow Bowl
Mad River Glen
Bolton Valley
Stowe
Smugglers Notch
Jay
Burke

NH

Mount Sunapee
Ragged
Loon
Waterville Valley
Cannon
Bretton Woods
Attitash/Bear Peak
Cranmore
Balsams Wilderness
Wildcat
Gunstock
Mount Washington Cog Railroad

ME

Big Squaw
Saddleback
Sugarloaf
Sunday River
Black Mountain Of Maine
Camden Snowbowl

CO

Loveland
Arapahoe Basin 
Keystone
Copper Mountain
Breckenridge
Winter Park/Mary Jane
Ski Cooper
Steamboat
Vail
Beaver Creek
Aspen
Aspen Highlands
Buttermilk/Tiehack
Snowmass

UT

Snowbird
Alta
Brighton

CA

Mammoth Mountain

NV

Las Vegas Ski And Snowboard Resort

OR

Mount Batchelor
Timberline Lodge - May, July, August and September

Canada:

Mount Orford
Mount Sutton
Owls Head
Whistler/Blackomb + heli skied the surrounding area.

Europe:

Kitzbuhel
Kaprun - July
Zugpitze
Tignes - July
Zermatt - July
St Moritz
Val Senales - July


----------



## kickstand (Apr 30, 2008)

well, let's see.......

ME
Sunday River
Shawnee Peak

NH
Wildcat
Cannon
Bretton Woods
Cranmore
Black
Attitash
Gunstock
Loon
Waterville Valley
Sunapee

VT
Okemo
Stratton
Mt Snow
Killington
Sugarbush
Mad River Glen

MA
Nashoba Valley
Wachusett

UT
Alta
Deer Valley
The Canyons

CO
Vail
Beaver Creek
Breckenridge
Winter Park
Keystone

CA
Squaw Valley
Alpine Meadows
Heavenly

QU
Tremblant

BC
Whistler


----------



## snoseek (Apr 30, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> Oh no, not this thread again.
> 
> CT:
> 
> ...



Impressive list!


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 30, 2008)

I just edited my list as I forgot about skiing in Canada and on the cog at Mount Washington so I am up to 108 resorts/mountains.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 30, 2008)

N.H. 

Cannon
Wildcat
Loon
Waterville
Tenney
Gunstock
Crotched
Ragged
That little area that used to be near pack modadnock
Black
cranmore
balsams
attitash
moose mt
king pine
king ridge
sunnapee
whaleback

Maine

loaf
sunday river
saddleback
mt abram
shawnee peak
aggie (hiked)
powder mt (south berwick town hill)
squaw
evergreen valley via snowmobile

Vermont

Mt snow
stratton
bromley
killington
okemo
bush
mrg
stowe
jay
pico
burke

mass.

bradford aka radford
wachusette

Utah

Alta-lots
bird
brighton
park shitty
canyons
deer valley
solitude
pow mow
snowbasin

Wy
jackson hole
targhee

California

heavenly
kirkwood
mt rose

New Mexico

Taos
santa Fe
Pajarito


Colorado

Loveland
winter park
a-basin
keystone
vail
copper
steamboat
monarch
crested butte
eldora

plus some bc at defunct ski areas


South

Massanutten
wintergreen
snowshoe

canada

tremblant
sutton
owls head


----------



## abc (Apr 30, 2008)

MI: Crystal Mountain, Boyn, Brighton, and a few others I forgot the name of.
ON: Blue Mountain
CO: Aspen 4-some, Loveland, A-basin, Copper, Keystone, Breckenridge, Vail, Beaver Creek
UT: Snowbird, Alta, Park City, Deer Valley, Canyons
CA: Heavenly, Squaw, Alpine Meadow, Northstar
NV: Mt. Rose
NM: Taos
NJ: Mountain Creek
NY: Whiteface, Plattekill, Bellerye, Thunder Ridge, Catamont
MA: Wachussett
VT: Mad River Glen, Killington, Pico, Stowe, Mt. Snow, Stratton, Okemo
Europe: 
Austria: Kitzbuhel, St. Anton
Switzerland: Wengen (Jungfrau)
France: Val Thorens (3 Valleys)

Boy, it's exhausting to just counting them. Can't believe I actually got around and SKIED all of them!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 30, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> This one is not that old:
> 
> I just copied my list since I haven't skied since the spring:
> 
> ...



Add:
*NY*
Hunter

Makes 43+


----------



## Kerovick (May 1, 2008)

Updated list since the seasons over:

NY
Whiteface

MD
Wisp

PA
Ski Liberty
Ski Whitetail

CO
Arapahoe Basin
Loveland
Eldora
Steamboat
Copper Mountain


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2008)

bump for Stoke!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 30, 2010)

Adding a few

*ME*
Sugarloaf
Sunday River
Big Squaw
Saddleback
Eaton Mt
Colby Ski Hill (now on Nelsap)

*MA*
Wachusett
Nashoba

*NH*
Cannon
Waterville Valley
Loon
Wildcat
Ragged

*VT*
Stow
MRG
Sugarbush
Killington
Smugs
Mt Snow
Stratton
Okemo

*NY*
Hunter

*CO*
Vail
Copper
Keystone
A-basin
Breckenridge
Telluride
Ski Cooper (Snowcat skiing)
Beaver Creek

*UT*
Alta
Snowbird
Brighton
Solitude
The Canyons
Park City
Deer Valley

*CA*
Kirkwood
Sierra Summit
1 place owned by Mormons near Tahoe, I don't remember the name.
(headed to Tahoe this season and will have some new ones here)

*Europe*
Garmisch/Zugsptize
Hintertux/Tuxertal
StubaiTal
Kitzbuhel
(a few other random Austrian areas)
St Moritz
Klosters/Davos

46+


----------



## skiberg (Oct 30, 2010)

ME

Sugarloaf
Sunday River
Shawnee 
Saddleback

NH
Pats Peak
Gunstock
Ragged
Waterville
Loon
Cannon
BW
Attitash
Wildcat
Cranmore
King Pine
Mitersill
Sunapee

VT
Burke
Smuggs
Stowe
Glen Ellen
Sugarbsuh
Mad River
Round top
Pine Top
Maple Valley
Killington
Bromley
Magic
Stratton
Mt Snow
Carinthia
Haystack
Pico
Okemo

MASS
Wachuset
Mt Tom

RI
Yawgoo
Ski Valley

NY
Hunter

ILL
Villa Olivia

MT
Big now Whitefish

IDAHO
Silver
Schwietzer
Grand Targhee

WASH
49 Degrees North
Mt Spokane

BC
Whitewater
Apex
Panorama
RK Heli
Blackomb
Whistler

ALBERTA
Sunshine
Lake Louise

QUEBEC
Le Massif
Sutton
Orford

COLORADO
WinterPark
Purgatory
Telluride
Aspen
Snowmass
Aspen Highlands
Copper
Arapahoe Basin
Keystone
Mt Cooper
Mt Cooper Snowcats
Breckenridge
Steamboat
Vail
Beavercreek

UTAH
Snowbird
Alta
Brighton
Park City

CALI
Heavenly
Northstar
Kirkwood

NEVADA
Heavenly

OREGON
Mt Hood Snowbowl

AUSTRIA
Solden
Khutai
Seefeld

GERMANY
Garmsich

86 I know there are a few more I just have to think of them.


----------



## billski (Oct 30, 2010)

You can tell the old-timers as the ones who have a lot of NELSAP on their list.
I'm up to 60.  I try to add a couple every year.  Though I should probably pick up the pace in Maine , as there are still a lot of small areas, and we all know what has happened to many small areas.

I'm also not breaking out Crotched east/west/Bobcat, though I suppose I should.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 21, 2014)

Bump

All together...40

*Vermont* (8)
Ascutney (NELSAP)
Jay Peak
Killlington
Mad River Glen
Mount Snow
Okemo
Stowe
Sugarbush

*New Hampshire* (8)
Attitash
King Pine
Loon
Pat's Peak
Ragged
Tenney (NELSAP)
Waterville Valley
Wildcat

*Maine* (2)
Sunday River
Sugarloaf

*Massachusetts* (1)
Blue Hills

*New York* (1)
Hunter

*California* (4)
Big Bear
Mountain High
Mammoth
Squaw Valley

*Utah* (2)
Alta
Snowbird

*Colorado* (13)
Arapahoe Basin
Aspen Highlands
Beaver Creek
Breckenridge
Copper Mtn
Crested Butte
El Dora
Keystone
Loveland
Snowmass
Steamboat
Vail
Winter Park

*Dubai, U.A.E* (1)
Ski Dubai


----------



## soposkier (May 21, 2014)

ME:
Sugarloaf
Sunday River
Saddleback
Shawnee Peak
Mt Abram
Camden Snowbowl
Titcomb

NH:
Cannon
Loon
Waterville
Wildcat
Cranmore
Ragged
Sunapee
Crotched

VT:
Jay
Killington
Pico
Magic
Bromley

MA:
Wachusett

CO:
Beaver Creek
Vail
Breckenridge
Keystone
Abasin


----------



## thetrailboss (May 21, 2014)

I'm pretty proud of myself this season having skied all but the two northernmost and two southernmost areas in Utah this season alone:

Wolf Mountain/Skyline Base
Snowbasin
Canyons
Park City
Deer Valley
Solitude 
Brighton
Snowbird
Alta
Sundance


----------



## Cornhead (May 22, 2014)

NY
Greek Peak
Song
Toggenburg
Plattekill
Hunter
Bellayre
Windham
Titus 
Holiday Valley
Gore
White Face
Snow Ridge

PA
Elk
Shawnee

VT
Stowe
Jay
MRG
Killington
Sugarbush
Smuggs
Bolton Valley
Stratton
Burke
Okemo
Pico

NH
Wildcat
Cannon

ME
Sugarloaf
Saddleback
Sunday River

NM
Taos
Santa Fe 
Pajarito 

CO
A Basin

That make 35, only new place this season, A Basin. No Fox 44 Card for me next year, heading West to try some new places. My Son should have vacation time by then if he stays with his current employer. Hopefully he can take some time off and do some exploring in CO with me. If so, I may get by without having to rent a car for my first week of vacation. 

When I left Denver this Spring my flight was overbooked, US Air offered a $475 voucher to anyone willing to switch to a later flight. Now I wish I'd taken the offer, could've made for a very cheap trip next season. I have an A Basin season pass for the 2014-2015 season, might not need a rental car, and could possibly stay with my Son. He bought the Epic Pass for next season, so he can board Breck, Keystone, and A Basin. I think he gets a couple days at Vail too. He can get me a slight discount with his pass.



Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2014)

Maine - 
Sugarloaf
Sunday River

New Hampshire
Wildcat
Brettonwoods
Attitash
Loon
Waterville Valley
Ragged
Gunstock
Abenaki
Crotched

Vermont
Hogback
Haystack/Hermitage Club
Mount Snow
Stratton
Bromley
Magic
Okemo
Killington
Pico
Sugarbush
Stowe

Mass
Klein Innsbruck
Wachusett
Brodie
Jiminy Peak
Bousquet
Mount Tom

Rhode Island

Yawgoo

Connecticut

Powder Ridge
Mount Southington
Sundown
Mohawk

New York

Gore
Hickory
West Mountain
Willard Mountain
Catamount
Hunter
Royal
Toggenburg
Four Seasons/90 Acres (my 1st skiing location ever!)

New Jersey

Vernon Valley/Great Gorge/Mountain Creek

Pennsylvania

Blue Mtn
Shawnee
Camelback
Doe Mountain

Colorado

Ajax
Snowmass
Buttermilk
Vail
Beavercreek

Utah

Canyons
Deer Valley
Park City Mountain Resort
Alta
Snowbird
Solitude
Brighton
Snowbasin

Oregon

Timberline


----------



## Bostonian (May 22, 2014)

Oh I like this thread!  Here is what I have skied:

MA:
Boxborough Hills (As a little kid - NELSAP)
Blue Hills
Catrock (Powder Day a few years ago NELSAP)
Nashoba
Prospect Hill (Powder Day a few years ago NELSAP)
Wachusett

NH:
Bretton Woods
Crotched
Cannon
Gunstock
Loon
Ragged
Sunapee
Waterville Valley
Wildcat

VT:
Killington
Magic
Okemo
Pico
Stowe
Sugarbush 

Maine:
Pleasant Mountain (Now Shawnee Peak)
Sunday River

CO:
Breckenridge 
Keystone
Vail

CA:
Mountain High


----------



## buellski (May 22, 2014)

Maine
Sugarloaf
Sunday River

New Hampshire
Bretton Woods
  Cannon
       Loon
        McIntyre
Wildcat
            Skiway
       Gunstock
   Tenney
Attitash
           Whaleback
  Ragged
Cranmore
         Sunapee
     Waterville
Black
               Pat's
          Crotched
Storr's

Vermont
Mt. Snow
  Stowe
        Ascutney
Stratton
    Smuggs
Okemo
      Burke
Killington
   Sugarbush

West Virginia
Snowshoe

North Carolina
Ski Beech
Sugar Mountain


----------



## St. Bear (May 22, 2014)

Pretty sure I've done this in another thread a few years ago, but here goes:

*NH*
McIntyre
Pats Peak
Ragged
King Ridge (RIP)
Gunstock
Mt Sunapee
Cannon
Waterville
Loon
Wildcat
Black
Attitash
Bretton Woods

*ME*
Sugarloaf
Sunday River

*VT*
Magic
Killington
Stowe
Sugarbush
MRG
Smuggs
Bolton Valley
Burke
Jay

*NY*
Hunter
Plattekill
Whiteface
Gore

*PA*
Camelback
Shawnee
Elk

*NJ*
Mountain Creek

*CO*
A-Basin
Copper
Vail
Breck
Loveland

37 total


----------



## jimk (May 22, 2014)

:blink: a thread where us old guys can excel.
jimk:  this thread motivated me to update my list.  ~83 ski areas in 47 seasons.  Scanning my list I think less than 15 were skied without the company of an immediate family member.  Most days at a single resort:  ~350 @ Blue Knob, PA, although mostly earlier times, I haven't held a season pass there in 25 years.  Starting to repeat myself with respect to visits, but have enjoyed ski trips with my son recently.  We've skied 50+ different mtns together since January 2008.

Never met a ski area I didn't like, but some I'd return to in a heartbeat:  Wildcat, Saddleback, MRG, Le Massif, Alta/Bird, Kirkwood, Squaw Valley, Aspen Highlands, Arapahoe Basin, Taos.  Sentimental favorites:  Blue Knob PA (first place I ever skied in 1967), Killington (first large New England mtn I skied with some frequency).  Future:  need to ski northern Rockies and Western Canada.  Would also love to get back to the Alps, but airfares are so darn high.  At age 60, however, I may cut down the wandering and get more into one good mtn?   

California: (7)

1. Heavenly (CA and Nevada)
2. Kirkwood
3. Sierra at Tahoe
4. Squaw Valley
5. Alpine Meadows
6. Homewood
7. Sugarbowl

Utah: (8)

1. Park City
2. Canyons (during Park West era)
3. Snowbird
4. Snowbasin
5. Powder Mtn
6. Brighton
7. Solitude
8. Alta

Colorado (12):

1. Loveland
2. Copper
3. Vail
4. Keystone
5. Eldora
6. Winter Park
7. Arapahoe Basin
8. Aspen/Ajax
9. Aspen Highlands
10. Snowmass
11. Steamboat
12. Beaver Creek

New Mexico (3):

1. Taos
2. Ski Santa Fe
3. Red River

Oregon (1)

1. Mt. Bachelor

Massachusetts: (1)

1. Wachusett

Vermont: (12)

1. Jay
2. Stowe
3. Smugglers Notch
4. Mad River Glen
5. Sugarbush
6. Killington
7. Mount Snow
8. Stratton
9. Magic
10. Okemo
11. Pico
12. Suicide Six

New Hampshire: (7)

1. Wildcat
2. Black
3. Cannon/Mittersill
4. Loon
5. Gunstock
6. Waterville Valley
7. Attitash

Maine: (4)

1. Sugarloaf
2. Saddleback
3. Sunday River
4. Mt. Abram

New York: (5) 

1. Gore
2. Whiteface
3. Plattekill
4. Windham
5. Hunter

Virginia: (5)

1. Cherokee (now lost)
2. Bryce Mtn
3. Massanutten
4. Wintergreen
5. The Homestead

Maryland: (1)
1. Wisp

West Virginia: (3)
1. Snowshoe
2. Timberline
3. Canaan Valley

Pennsylvania: (7)

1. Liberty
2. Roundtop
3. Whitetail
4. Blue Knob
5. Seven Springs
6. Hidden Valley
7. Camelback

Quebec (2):

1. Mont Sainte Anne
2. Le Massif

Austria: (5)

1. Flachau (Hermann Maier's home mtn)
2. Bad Hofgastein
3. Zell am See
4. Zauchensee (Michael Walchhofer's home mtn)
5. Saalbach/Hinterglem


----------



## jaytrem (May 22, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> When I left Denver this Spring my flight was overbooked, US Air offered a $475 voucher to anyone willing to switch to a later flight. Now I wish I'd taken the offer, could've made for a very cheap trip next season.


Just sign up for a credit card that gives you miles and you can fly for free.  Assuming you have good credit the credit card companies will pretty much throw money at you.  You still have plenty of time to get it done.  It is good to book early, more likely to get flights on popular days.  Off the top if my head, here's a list of places I've flown for free in the last 10 years (with no work related miles).  St George UT,  Bozeman, Jackson Hole, Charlotte, Vancouver, Calgary twice, Vail, Denver 3 times, SLC, Albuquerque twice, San Fran twice, LA twice, Seattle, Portland, Cleveland/Cincy, St Louis, Atlanta/Pensacola, Scotland, Switzerland, Portugal.


----------



## jimk (May 22, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Just sign up for a credit card that gives you miles and you can fly for free.  Assuming you have good credit the credit card companies will pretty much throw money at you.  You still have plenty of time to get it done.  It is good to book early, more likely to get flights on popular days.  Off the top if my head, here's a list of places I've flown for free in the last 10 years (with no work related miles).  St George UT,  Bozeman, Jackson Hole, Charlotte, Vancouver, Calgary twice, Vail, Denver 3 times, SLC, Albuquerque twice, San Fran twice, LA twice, Seattle, Portland, Cleveland/Cincy, St Louis, Atlanta/Pensacola, Scotland, Switzerland, Portugal.



Well played sir!  Looking back at my list only five airplane flights involved across four decades;  two to CA, one to UT, one to CO, one to Europe.  All other visits made via driving including numerous trips of ~4000 miles or more.  So much fossil fuel:roll:  I have good credit, but wife and I are adverse to shuffling lots of credit cards.  We use a couple that give cash rebates.  I don't do any qualifying biz travel for air miles.


----------



## jaytrem (May 22, 2014)

jimk said:


> I have good credit, but wife and I are adverse to shuffling lots of credit cards.



Thanks, I admit though, it's definitely not for everybody.  I've got it down to such a system it's almost no effort.  Between my wife and I, we get a new credit card every 3 months.  Adds up to a lot of money, and tax free no less.  For anybody who want's to get out west but can't quite afford it, I can't recommend it enough.  Of course you do have to be responsible and be able to pay your bill every month.  That can be tough for some people, they'll get a credit card and spend spend spend.


----------



## 4aprice (May 22, 2014)

Though I enjoy seeing where people have been, my list would be so long eyes would glaze over.  Including many areas that no longer exist I was up close to a hundred the last time I counted and I've added since then.  Got a hill with lifts and snow on it?  I'm going to try it if I get the chance.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jimk (May 22, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Though I enjoy seeing where people have been, my list would be so long eyes would glaze over.  Including many areas that no longer exist I was up close to a hundred the last time I counted and I've added since then.  Got a hill with lifts and snow on it?  I'm going to try it if I get the chance.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I'd love to hear some of your anecdotes about the most bizarre, beautiful or unforgettable places/days/runs.

I agree, however, lists alone can be a bit tiresome.  I post mine online every few years mostly for posterity in case my computer blows-up and I want to find another copy.  I've skied with an older, regular recreational skier who posts on EpicSki and claims to have visited over 300 ski areas!  I would like to see his list just to get my head around all the more obscure places he must have visited to get a number that high.  He's a nice guy, but strikes me as the type who conserves his gray matter for other things than compiling a list.:-D


----------



## jaytrem (May 22, 2014)

jimk said:


> I've skied with an older, regular recreational skier who posts on EpicSki and claims to have visited over 300 ski areas! I would like to see his list just to get my head around all the more obscure places he must have visited to get a number that high. He's a nice guy, but strikes me as the type who conserves his gray matter for other things than compiling a list.:-D



Since he's an older guy it's not too crazy a number.  There used to be a lot more places around.  Take frequent Snowjournal (and sometimes AZ) poster Joshua Segal for example.  I bet the number of places he's been to that no longer exist is well above 50, and most of those were in the east.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 22, 2014)

Vail Stemboat.
 Mount St Anne
 Sunday River
 Wildcat Canno
 Sugarloaf

Stratton
Okemo

Jimin
 Catalount
Bretton Woos
Killington 
Gore 
Elk
Cambleback

Plattekilll
Hunter
Alta
Snowbird
Soltute
Brigton
Vernon Valley
Mountain Creek
Mountsnow
Sugarbush
Stowe
Bolton Valley
Smuggs
Bellaire
Windham


----------



## bigbog (May 22, 2014)

Late starter TOG = "LSTOG" 

MA:
Blue Hills(front & _backside! ;-)_)
Wachusett
Nashoba

ME:
Sunday River
Sugarloaf
*off-resort/backcountry:*
_Piscataquis county:_ JoMary, Farrar & Female Mtns, Mt. Veto & Moose Bosom<--a very strange PCness of the Bosom(imho)...from Squaw's(pre-70s) to Moose's:-o. 
_Somerset county:_ Green, Coburn Mtns.

NH:
Attitash
Bretton Woods
Cranmore
Crotched
Loon
Wildcat
Waterville
*off-resort:* 
_Presidential Range:_ Tux/GOS

VT:
Killington
Stratton
Magic


----------



## Not Sure (May 22, 2014)

Pa.
Apple Hill...........DOA
Jack Frost
Big Boulder
Blue Mountain
Doe Mountain.....Bear Creek
Hahn Mountain......DOA
Shawnee
Camelback
Elk

New York
Hunter
Greek Peak

Vermont
Okemo
Stowe
Smuggs
Killington
Pico
Sugarbush
Glen Ellen

NH
Gunstock
Waterville
Loon
Cannon/Mttersill
Wildcat

Maine
Sugarloaf

Canada
Mount St Anne
Tremblat
Lake Loise
Sunshine Village

Back Country 
NH 
Tucks
Pa.
Jim Thorpe
Canada
Heli Ski Kootenay Mountains


----------



## granite (May 23, 2014)

PLACES I HAVE SKIED, TOTAL OF 66 INCLUDING 3 X-COUNTRY AREAS AND 4  I FORGET THE NAMES OF.

PA
BOYCE PARK, SEVEN SPRINGS, CAMP T. FRANK SOLES, LAUREL MT. STATE PARK, HIDDEN VALLEY, WILDWOOD HIGHLANDS

WV
SNOWSHOE

VT
BURKE MOUNTAIN, JAY PEAK, LYNDON OUTING CLUB, KILLINGTON, STOWE, SUGARBUSH, MOUNT SNOW, STRATTON, OKEMO, BROMLEY, SMUGGLERS, MAD RIVER GLEN, PICO, GLEN ELLEN, HAYSTACK

NY
WHITEFACE

NH
LOON, WATERVILLE, CANNON, WILDCAT, PATS PEAK, TUCKERMAN'S, RAGGED MOUNTAIN, BRETTON WOODS, ATTITASH, GREAT GLEN, GUNSTOCK, CROTCHED MOUNTAIN, FRANCONIA X-COUNTRY SKI TRAILS, TUCKERBROOK, LINCOLN WOODS X-COUNTRY SKI TRAILS

ME
SUNDAY RIVER, SUGARLOAF

MA
WACHUSETTS

CO
VAIL, COPPER, BEAVER CREAK, KEYSTONE, STEAMBOAT, A-BASIN, LOVELAND, SKI COOPER, ONE OUTSIDE GRAND JCT, ST MARY'S GLACIAR

EUROPE
ZERMATT, VERBIER, VAL D'ISERE, TIGNES

CA
MAMMOTH

UT
SNOWBIRD

CANADA
MT TREMBLANT, 3 IN THE LAURENTIANS, MONT STE ANNE, LE MASIFF, MONT ORFORD

The most unusual place I ever skied was Camp T. Frank Soles in Rockwood, PA in the Laurel Mountains.  It's not too far from Seven Springs.  It's a YMCA camp and I went there on a winter weekend church outing.  They had a single poma lift that went up about 500 verticle feet. It broke down after about 2 hours the one and only day I skied there.  No grooming and no snowmaking and the few trails did not have any names.  I wonder if the lift is still there and if they still ski there.


----------



## ceo (May 30, 2014)

Not a huge list for over 40 years of skiing. Need to work on that. Roughly chronological within each state:

NH:
Waterville
Crotched (pre-closure)
Onset/Bobcat (pre-merger)
Cannon
Mittersill (pre-closure)
Loon
Sunapee
Bretton Woods
Tenney (closed)
Wildcat

VT:
Smugglers' Notch (then Madonna)
Sugarbush
Glen Ellen (pre-merger)
Mad River Glen
Killington 
Stowe
Burke

ME:
Shawnee Peak
Sugarloaf
Sunday River

MA:
Nashoba
Bradford
Wachusett

ID:
Sun Valley

WY:
Jackson Hole

France:
Serre-Chevalier


----------



## wa-loaf (May 30, 2014)

There's a list somwhere in another similar thread. I just updated my Liftopia app and I'm at 56 areas in 4 countries.


----------



## Domeskier (May 30, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Vernon Valley
> Mountain Creek



I call list padding!:smile:


----------



## steamboat1 (May 30, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> There's a list somwhere in another similar thread.



I know I did this once before in another thread on either this site or another site. I can't find it & I'm not going to try to remember them all again. Can't remember the number of areas I had but it was pretty high. Many of them areas that don't exist anymore.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 30, 2014)

merged the two


----------



## wa-loaf (May 30, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> merged the two



There it is: Bolded Items new to the list since I last posted it.

*ME*
Sugarloaf
Sunday River
Big Squaw
Saddleback
Eaton Mt
Colby Ski Hill (now on Nelsap)

*MA*
Wachusett
Nashoba
*Berkshire East
Ski Ward*

*NH*
Cannon
Waterville Valley
Loon
Wildcat
Ragged
*Pats
Gunstock
Sunapee*

*VT*
Stow
MRG
Sugarbush
Killington
Smugs
Mt Snow
Stratton
Okemo
*Burke* (pre Q)
*Magic*

*NY*
Hunter

*CO*
Vail
Copper
Keystone
A-basin
Breckenridge
Telluride
Ski Cooper (Snowcat skiing)
Beaver Creek
*Loveland*


*UT*
Alta
Snowbird
Brighton
Solitude
The Canyons
Park City
Deer Valley

*CA*
Kirkwood
Sierra Summit
1 place owned by Mormons near Tahoe, I don't remember the name.
(headed to Tahoe this season and will have some new ones here)
*Heavenly
Northstar*

*Europe*
Garmisch/Zugsptize
Hintertux/Tuxertal
StubaiTal
Kitzbuhel
(a few other random Austrian areas)
St Moritz
Klosters/Davos


----------



## steamboat1 (May 30, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> merged the two



Thanks for merging the two but this is not the thread I did it in. Thread started in 2008, I didn't join this site till 2011.


----------



## skinowworklater (Jun 1, 2014)

Rhode Island
Yawgoo Valley
Pinetop

Mass
Mt Tom
Berkshire East
Wachusett

Vermont
Mt Snow
Mt Ascutney
Okemo
Killington
Pico Peak
Stratton
Burke
Jay Peak
Sugarbush
Mad River Glen

New Hampshire
Attitash
Cannon
Waterville Valley
Loon
Brenton Woods
Wildcat
Ragged 
Tenny
Cranmore

Maine
Sunday River
Sugarloaf

Utah
Powder Mt
Snowbasin
Canyons
Park City
Brighton
Solitude
Alta
Snowbird

Colorado
A-basin
Keystone
Breckinridge
Beaver Creek
Vail
Winterpark

Wyoming
Jackson Hole
Grand Targee

Canada
Lake Louise
Sunshine Village
Kicking Horse


----------



## spiderpig (Jun 3, 2014)

Vermont:
Okemo
Stratton
Bromley
Magic
Killington
Pico
Sugarbush
Smuggler's Notch
Stowe
Mount Snow
Mount Ascutney

New Hampshire:
Loon
Waterville Valley
Mount Sunapee

New York:
Windham
Bellayre
Hunter
Thunder Ridge

New Jersey:
Mountain Creek

Pennsylvania:
Camelback
Blue Mountain
Shawnee

Massachusetts:
Butternut
Catamount
Jiminy Peak
Bousquet

Connecticut:
Mohawk
Mount Southington
Sundown

Colorado:
Steamboat


----------



## darent (Jun 4, 2014)

NH
waterville
cannon
mittersill
loon
sunapee
brettom woods
wildcat
king pine
black
cranmore
attitash
VT
killington
pico
okemo
stratton
magic
mt snow
haystack
burke
jay
smuggs
sugarbush
stowe

ME
sugarloaf
sunday river

The rest
jackson hole
grand targhee
steamboat
copper
keystone
winter park
eldora
snowbird
alta
solitude
park city
deer valley
canyons
timberline
mt hood meadows
mt bachalor
snow king
kirkwood
perfect northern slopes
cortina


----------

